# Wolf Deironizer (Break Duster) and IronX



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Are they basically the same things?

I know there will be preferences of one over the other but I'm wondering if I need to own both?

The Wolf is sold more as a wheel cleaning product but it seems to have the same properties as IronX...is it paintwork safe?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I won't get drawn into the 'which is best' debate suffice to say we're very happy with Wolf's Decon Gel. 

It is absolutely safe for bodywork and I think it's safe to say they're designed to do, broadly, the same task (removing ferrous contamination).


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I use both. BD for wheels and ironx for bodywork. Imho ix is the better of the 2. And its quicker.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Iron x seems to work faster IMHO, but brake duster can be left on the wheel overnight and then washed off in the morning.

Brake duster is also better value for money.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

As above, BD for wheels and Iron X for body.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

This has been talked about a couple of times, which is best is down to the user I have used both and IMO I prefer iron X as said works faster so thats my vote.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

+1 for iron x I just want a product that works fast I have no intrest in leaving it on overnight.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Th3Doctor said:


> +1 for iron x I just want a product that works fast I have no intrest in leaving it on overnight.


It doesn't have to be left overnight though.

20minutes is ideal: my process being; rinse wheels, apply Decon Gel and leave to dwell whilst I clean badges and door shuts and prepare wash buckets.

Rinse the car and, in the process, rinse Decon Gel from the wheels then start wash process.

To me, that's a time saving.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

You certainly don't need both products!!


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> It doesn't have to be left overnight though.
> 
> 20minutes is ideal: my process being; rinse wheels, apply Decon Gel and leave to dwell whilst I clean badges and door shuts and prepare wash buckets.
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry I know it wouldn't 'have' to be left on over night - was really commenting on how pointless that is. I would never get the car out spray the wheels then put it away till the next day. That was my meaning.

Everyones needs/situation is different - My car isn't a daily driver but when it is driven the pads are very unforgiving to white wheels so while the body remains quite clean the wheels don't. So I wouldn't be cleaning shuts and badges just quickly moving round the wheels. Really not wanting to wait 20mins just for a quick wheel detail.

I think Wolfs is good too it just doesn't suit my needs as well as iron x. You guys used to sell iron x didn't you how come you stopped? As it is a very good product.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

No need for both, but you might prefer one over the other, so why not buy 1 of each, try them and see what you prefer for the next time?

You will use them both reasonably quickly anyway if you're doing car bodies and wheels.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

and to add to the confusion there is also AB Purple Rain and soon to be one from Orchard Autocare with Iron Cleanse..and a few others soon as well I think


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Firstly, I don't think you need both (although I ended up buying both to try). They will do very similar jobs and as said above, its down to individual preference (which as in my case also depends on the correct use of the products)

Up until recently I was firmly in the 'IronX is better camp' as I'd not really got on with Wolfs offereing.......but at the weekend, I ended up leaving Wolfs Deironizer on my wheels for about 20 minutes, the longest I had left it. I have to say the results when I pressure washed off the nearly dry residue were very impressive.

I ended up with a 95% clean wheel that needed a quick wipe round with a microfibre mitt and some shampoo to get the remaining 5% clean - mainly bits I'd missed when spraying the wheel .

I was so impressed, that today I bought 3 bottles from PB on their 3for2 offer. :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Iron-X has just won 3 product categories for DW product of the year. For a very good reason!

It is the best iron decontaminent out there. End of.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i bought a bottle of wolfs de ionizer,decanted it into an atomizer and there must have been a metal spring in it or something,because without even using the solution its useless as its all pink now.DONT DECANT INTO AN ATOMIZER!


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd be interested to know if anyone uses these products without a pressure washer for rinsing. I'm thinking Iron-X may be the easier due to its shorter dwell time and I don't have a pressure washer, so does anyone find these products can be effectively rinsed off with just running water? 

Thanks.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> I'd be interested to know if anyone uses these products without a pressure washer for rinsing. I'm thinking Iron-X may be the easier due to its shorter dwell time and I don't have a pressure washer, so does anyone find these products can be effectively rinsed off with just running water?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes ,no problems with just running water , although you might need to agitate the Wolfs BD if it has dried on .:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

amiller said:


> Iron-X has just won 3 product categories for DW product of the year. For a very good reason!
> 
> It is the best iron decontaminent out there. End of.


Lol! Sonax craps on iron-x for cleaning wheels. 

Iron-x is great, but it just removes iron. That's it.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Iron-x is great, but it just removes iron. That's it.


Errr....so it does what it says on the tin


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> we're very happy with Wolf's Decon Gel.


Were you happy with Iron X too?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I use both and both are very effective. IronX does seem to work a touch quicker, but its more expensive.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

DesertDog said:


> Errr....so it does what it says on the tin


People expect it to be much more than just an iron remover....


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

silverback said:


> i bought a bottle of wolfs de ionizer,decanted it into an atomizer and there must have been a metal spring in it or something,because without even using the solution its useless as its all pink now.DONT DECANT INTO AN ATOMIZER!


I use it in a spray bottle without any problems. Not even a chemical resistant one....

My understanding with Deironiser is that it has degreasing and cleaning properties in addition to the fallout remover. It's also thicker and has a greater dwell time so it's used differently to Iron X.

Iron X is just for the removal of iron deposits and does that specific job more efficiently.

Both can be used on paint to remove iron particles.

Of course I may be talking complete Bob Locks and await correction


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Superspec said:


> I use it in a spray bottle without any problems. Not even a chemical resistant one....
> 
> My understanding with Deironiser is that it has degreasing and cleaning properties in addition to the fallout remover. It's also thicker and has a greater dwell time so it's used differently to Iron X.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right  I think a lot of people don't understand the way DI works, so they dismiss it as being "pants". DI is much thicker therefore it works slower, it has added degreasers in it so this also slows down the reaction time because it's got other work to do than just dissolving iron particles. We can't please everyone I guess


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Th3Doctor said:


> You guys used to sell iron x didn't you how come you stopped? As it is a very good product.





GJM said:


> Were you happy with Iron X too?





Wolf's Chemicals said:


> You're absolutely right  I think a lot of people don't understand the way DI works, so they dismiss it as being "pants". DI is much thicker therefore it works slower, it has added degreasers in it so this also slows down the reaction time because it's got other work to do than just dissolving iron particles. We can't please everyone I guess


Jesse's answer pretty much sums it up; we just feel Decon Gel is a more rounded product, as well as removing ferrous contamination, it degreasers and removes general dirt and grime.

Decon Gel's application method is different, as has been discussed, and we like to leave it 15minutes at least to work - in the colder temperatures now, 20minutes is fine - meanwhile, you're getting on with other tasks.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

As a stand alone wheel cleaner, I much prefer DeIroniser, so much so that I am onto my 10th litre of the stuff!

As a stand alone iron decontaminant, I believe IronX to be better (my definition of better might not be your definition better).

I think where one product loses out to another is when they are compared as direct rivals as I don't think they are. Yes it suits to call Wolf's product DeIroniser, but I think it was better marketed as Brake Duster as that to me is where it is a gem of a product.

Just my thoughts though. :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Inside IronX there is also a small amount of degreaser wich will clean very well other dirt besides iron particles only :thumb:
Next version of IronX is coming, it will be more sticky on the surface but still watery for easy spray


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> Lol! Sonax craps on iron-x for cleaning wheels.


Agree, Sonax Extreme is a fantastic wheel cleaner:thumb:, but I found I went though it so quickly , its a small bottle (500ml?) and costs a fair amount more.

I also think Sonax is on par with P21S Red Power gel, but again that is quite cost prohibitive. Deironiser is a happy median for me of cost v performance


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok so I might have forgotten I posted this question but I thank you for all the replies.

I definitely wasn't asking which was best as I know these sorts of questions always lead to debates, and I think I've got my answer - basically the same type of product, one marginally better for body work, one marginally better for the wheels but you can get one product for both as you definitely don't HAVE to have both.

So I think I'll get the Wolf and a new spray head. Do you cut the Wolf down or use as is?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

As is :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> It doesn't have to be left overnight though.
> 
> 20minutes is ideal: my process being; rinse wheels, apply Decon Gel and leave to dwell whilst I clean badges and door shuts and prepare wash buckets.
> 
> ...


That's the same for me too John:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Beancounter said:


> Agree, Sonax Extreme is a fantastic wheel cleaner:thumb:, but I found I went though it so quickly , its a small bottle (500ml?) and costs a fair amount more.
> 
> I also think Sonax is on par with P21S Red Power gel, but again that is quite cost prohibitive. Deironiser is a happy median for me of cost v performance


Yeah, Sonax cost cheaper than iron-x for me here in Australia, and I go through it just as quick! P21S is way too expensive here in Aust too, but it works so well!

I will order more Iron-x for sure though, I used it on paint and was shocked how well it worked! Wolfs brake duster is in the shopping cart at the moment, I'm keen to try that one out. I'll have to buy the Iron-X soap gel to try out too.

Soooo many products I want to buy!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've ordered the Wolf Break Duster and will let you know how I get on


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> I've ordered the Wolf Break Duster and will let you know how I get on


Rock on dude, thanks for the support :thumb:!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't mention it - I've been wanting to try some of your stuff for a while but I'm a "I'll use what I've got first and then try something else".

All the cars I've owned have had a few spots on the wheels which seem to be solved by something that dissolves the iron and your product represents good value for money for the same performance going off what everyone has said.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

You know what, I do have a question - on the wheels (and body work I guess) do you give them a blast with the pressure washer (or on the body work do you wash it first) before applying? Or do you spray it on first (when the body work is dry) and then do you washing after it has dwelled for a while?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wolfs brake duster ordered today too! It better be good!


----------

